# Resetting tile



## Worm Drive (May 2, 2007)

We have an old, tiled walk-in shower from the 70's in our down stairs bathroom. It really needs to be torn out and redone with a membrane, but I want to put it off for another year or two. The shower is in our spare bath and doesn't get used often. While stripping silicone and grout to redo, I discovered loose tiles, which I popped off. That opened a can of worms and I ended up stripping off a 3'x4' section. The backs of the tiles are totally clean, though I can see the imprints in the thinset from the tile. It's installed on cement board. So, to my question, what's the best way to reset the tile? Do I need to rough up the old thinset, back butter the tiles and re set? What would be the best adhesive to use? Thanks, Grinder


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

There is no good news or easy way to do what you want. Moisture is surely getting under the pan. If you seal it up for now, you are trapping that moisture. If you do nothing, you are allowing more under.

Your best 2 choices are to stop using it or tear out the pan and reset.

You don't always get the advice you're looking for but those are the only 2 I'd go for. Sorry.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

If its a shower that you're not normally using then don't use it. If you tear it out now then you will most likely have it "redone" in a year, not 2 :laughing:


----------



## Worm Drive (May 2, 2007)

Just to clarify, the tiles that came off are on the top three feet of the spigot wall. And I don't believe that there is a pan. I think it's just a concrete base on plywood, that's recessed below the bathroom sub floor.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Worm Drive said:


> Just to clarify, the tiles that came off are on the top three feet of the spigot wall. And I don't believe that there is a pan. I think it's just a concrete base on plywood, that's recessed below the bathroom sub floor.


so going off of all the information here, I'd just stick them back on with mastic. You can get small containers of it at most places. they also make premixed grout or you can just caulk the joints.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Using silicon caulk on the joints is a good way to go.

While the joint is still wet, I like to sprinkle some sand on it.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

If you just go over the existing cement board, the tiles will stick past the untouched area. That might not bother you if you plan on rebuilding this shower later. But you might just cut out the cement board about an 1.5 from the joint and install new cement board. Then grind (Grinder) the remaining thinset off or chip it off so the two are the same thickness. That would take less time than chipping the whole area. Mastic above the shower head maybe but thinset is your friend in wet areas.

The thinset must have started to set before the tiles were installed. Did you check the rest of the shower? Tap on the tiles to hear differences. Loose tile will sound different. They might just pop off the wall when hit. To me this is a tearout/re-do.


----------



## Worm Drive (May 2, 2007)

The rest of the tiles sound alright, guess I will know more when I start cleaning out the grout. When I say that I'm going to rebuild the shower in a year or two, I mean a total gutting, maybe even change the location. That's why I want to just get it patched back together, if possible. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Worm Drive said:


> I say that I'm going to rebuild the shower in a year or two, I mean a total gutting, maybe even change the location. That's why I want to just get it patched back together, if possible.


I'd say fluke the patching and just ignore it until you want to redo the whole thing. It sounds like it's a guest bathroom anyway.


----------



## Worm Drive (May 2, 2007)

It didn't turn out to be salvageable. Started demo, at least 80% of the tile popped off cleanly . I guess I'll be starting this remodel sooner then I had planned. Thanks to all for the input .


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Worm Drive said:


> It didn't turn out to be salvageable. Started demo, at least 80% of the tile popped off cleanly . I guess I'll be starting this remodel sooner then I had planned. Thanks to all for the input .


That's the best way to go.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

All the answers lay within the breadth of these pages..


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> All the answers lay within the breadth of these pages..


Such a good Mid-Evil'ish response :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> Such a good Evil response :devil:


:whistling


----------

